# Landed immigrant



## Just Visiting (Feb 28, 2008)

What is a landed immigrant and how could a US citizen apply for it?


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

Landed immigrant: Refers to people who are, or have been, landed immigrants in Canada. A landed immigrant is a person who has been granted the right to live in Canada permanently by immigration authorities. Canadian citizens by birth and non-permanent residents (persons from another country who live in Canada and have a work or study permit, or are claiming refugee status, as well as family members living here with them) are not landed immigrants.


----------

